# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Marlin Model 60 Bullpup conversion

## Tbirdsteve

Here's another Bullpup conversion for all fans of the genre out there.  I bought this one recently on TradeMe as I was fascinated by the design - some of you may have seen it on there a few months ago.

It starts as a completely bog-standard Model 60:



The trigger on these is nice and simple and easily lends itself to a conversion.  This one has a thread tapped into the rear hole - I'm not sure that's how it left the factory.



This is a piece of 1 inch square table leg, cut and filed to shape.  The receiver fits inside nice and snug.  For $20 I got a whole lot more (enough for about 20 more conversions) from my local scrap dealer.



The trigger linkage.  In this case an allen key welded to a piece of slotted steel.  An alternative would be to make a threaded arrangement which would be easier to adjust.  There are two small pieces of plywood used as packing where the trigger mounts to the square steel.  The trigger linkage actually goes inside the square steel channel, fitting under the receiver.





The stock.  It's made from two pieces of plywood glued together.  Easy to shape and work with.  It has a picatinny rail on each side - the screws which attach them go into the square steel, which has threads tapped in that part.  This secures the front part of the gun.  At the back half, the stock screw is recycled.



The trigger linkage inside the square steel channel before the trigger is fitted.



The trigger mounted.  I'm not sure if they are the original screws - I think they may have been changed.  They go through the packers and into threads cut into the square steel.

 

The finished product.  It has an AIM sports holographic sight mounted up top.  It's a fun bunny gun but not too accurate past about 40 yards.  A proper sight would make it more accurate but wouldn't look quite so cool.  There's also room to mount a bipod on the swivel stud which is attached to the square channel.

----------


## scottrods

good skills

----------


## ebf

Quick question from a lefty...

How would I stop that from ejecting spent shells into my ear ?  :Grin: 

Good skills and interesting project.

----------


## Tbirdsteve

This one was actually someone else's skills but is a real nice design.  I plan on making a different stock for it.

There are two ways to protect the face of a lefty bullpup shooter:

1. Install a deflector to send the brass in a direction away from your face.

2. Build it so that it doesn't eject to the right, by either:

     a. Using a gun that ejects up or down instead of to the right.

     b. Building it so that it doesn't eject right.  The action can be placed upside down or turned 90 degrees.

Depending on the gun used, if it's turned 90 degrees you could end up with something even cooler, looking like a Sten gun.  If it was built upside down it could have a Bren gun look.

The most important thing is to keep it at or over 30 inches long (sometimes this will involve adding a silencer or muzzle brake) and to be careful with the safety arrangement.  On this build the Marlin/Glenfield 60 has a trigger mounted safety which makes things a lot easier.  You still need to ensure that the seer isn't tripped if you bang the butt on the ground though.  On my Stirling bullpup build I've actually completely removed the safety from the action (it was in the way of an important screw that holds the stock together and was positioned awkwardly) and it is entirely reliant on the plastic safety on the BB gun stock I've used.

----------


## res

Very cool

----------

